# Wallaby breeders.. cant seem to find any



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all, 
My partner and myself have bought a house with 1/2 back garden which we intended on keeping Wallabies on. 
Now its Spring we are actively looking for any Bennet/Red Necked Wallaby breeders in the UK.
Ideally we would like a pair of joeys to get used to us before we let them loose into the garden but willing to 2-3 consider adults. We intend on allowing them to increase in number of their own accord then. 

We have done a lot of research, spoke to lots of keepers of both parma and bennets, even meeting of the tamer wallabies. 

So we are looking to find a breeder we can talk to, or even allow us to discuss obtaining some of their own wallabies they may have up for sale soon or in the future.
It just would be nice to talk to like minded people 

Thanks guys
Jordan


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

We have a breeding trio, they're ace!  Can't help you with babies though as I think we have a buyer lined up for all our young.

I can tell you who we got ours from though. I'll PM you the details later.....gotta run now 'cos I overslept and am late for work!:blush:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Aww thank you, that would be wonderful.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

We have them available all time


----------

